# Keeping berries with no fridge



## twoaday (Nov 24, 2008)

Is there any way I can keep dew berries for a really long time without a refrigerator? I usually just freeze them in large bags but they get a bad texture from it.


----------



## Davis Willy (Nov 24, 2008)

Really? I wasn't aware of that. What kind of texture did you get from them after freezing and how long we're they in there for?


----------



## dilligaf (Oct 17, 2008)

can them perhaps? I would just make a jam or jelly or syrup from them though and then can them thus eliminating any worries over funny textures


----------



## mitchshrader (Jan 3, 2009)

store in tupperware, cover with water before freezing, thaw just enough to drain before eating, add cream & sugar (or condensed milk & sugar) and eat immediately. 

cook down into pie filling (crockpot on low 8-? hours, should reduce by 1/3-40%, adjust time as needed) and freeze or can. 

make jelly/preserves.. 

or make pies and freeze the pies (my favorite).


----------



## CVORNurse (Oct 19, 2008)

how about drying them? 

I love dewberries. Got "plumb ate up with chiggers" when I was about 12. We had gone back in the woods to gather dewberries. Mamma got enough from us to make a good bit of jelly, but we all had itchy lines everywere we had elastic on our bodies. I had a ring just below my knees, and another at the legs and waist of my undies, and I think even a ring from where my bra was. Most miserable I ever was( until I suddenly became allergic to poison ivy). But man that was some good jelly and preserves.


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

Juice them and make a sugar concentrate that you can use for drinks.


----------

